# Juventus-Genoa 1-1



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Questa sera alle 20:45.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Finisce tanto a poco


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto abbiamo preso il figlio di Bebeto... 18 anni...


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perche gioca De Ceglie...mi stanno venendo i campi al cuore..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

la juve dilaga


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Ma perche gioca De Ceglie...mi stanno venendo i campi al cuore..



meglio lui che peluso


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108852 ha scritto:


> meglio lui che peluso


 su questo si...


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Primo tempo Ri-Di-Co-Lo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

0 occasioni da ambo le parti.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2013)

Quagliarella mette a segno l'1-0


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Che palla Vucinic..Borriello lo fischiano ovunque


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Borriellino 1-1.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Gennaio 2013)

No vabbè...Borriello segna alla rube dove ha giocato un paio di partite in sei mesi, venendo oltretutto costantemente insultato dai tifosi e non esuluta, mentre quando aveva segnato a noi che lo abbiamo cresciuto e lanciato, tra l'altro un gol di rimpallo, aveva fatto 5 giri di campo....Sempre più difficile trovare parole per insultarlo...


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco la papera di De Ceglie...


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Complotto contro la Juve LOL


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

ahahah squalificate tutti questi che stanno aggredendo l'arbitro... GOMBLOTTO


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Conte io lo metterei in prigione lurido ladro di m .... Deve stare zitto ..... Dov'eri l'anno scorso schifoso


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Gennaio 2013)

De ceglie è peggio di antonini, non capisco perchè hanno preso peluso se fanno giocare lui....

cmq solo ai juventini è permesso fare proteste del genere senza ricevere nulla


----------



## Degenerate X (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora derubati, è una vergogna. Anni e anni sempre derubati da tutto e da tutti.


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque la palla aveva preso prima il piede e poi la mano, da regolamento non è rigore


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

cos'è successo?perchè hanno protestato?


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ancora derubati, è una vergogna. Anni e anni sempre derubati da tutto e da tutti.



Il rigore non c'era e basta. Se colpisce un'altra parte del corpo e poi le braccia non è rigore. Se non c'é volontarietà e un tocco precedente con un'altra parte il rigore non esiste.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cos'è successo?perchè hanno protestato?



a 10 secondi dalla fine granqvist ha respinto un cross con la gamba ma il pallone, subito dopo, ha colpito il braccio di granqvist e hanno chiesto il rigore quelli della juve.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Il rigore non si poteva dare dai, lui scivola, colpisce la palla col piede e poi gli finisce sul braccio


----------



## forzajuve (26 Gennaio 2013)

Vogliono tenere il campionato aperto....si e visto l arbitro chiaramente che ha visto il rigore e con un gesto con le mani ha fatto capire che non si da.....e una Vergogna..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

E' una vergogna,sono sempre derubati.Non è giusto.Gli scudetti sono 40....




















oh wait?


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Vogliono tenere il campionato aperto....si e visto l arbitro chiaramente che ha visto il rigore e con un gesto con le mani ha fatto capire che non si da.....e una Vergogna..



Ha visto il non rigore semmai


----------



## Degenerate X (26 Gennaio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Vogliono tenere il campionato aperto....si e visto l arbitro chiaramente che ha visto il rigore e con un gesto con le mani ha fatto capire che non si da.....e una Vergogna..



Verissimo. VERGOGNOSO.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

forzajuve ha scritto:


> Vogliono tenere il campionato aperto....si e visto l arbitro chiaramente che ha visto il rigore e con un gesto con le mani ha fatto capire che non si da.....e una Vergogna..



Ma sta zitto e il rigore di vicinic? 

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] non esageriamo con i gli utenti.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

C'era un rigore per il Genoa e uno per la Juve, entrambi con vucinic protagonista. Ma il finale non è assolutamente rigore, granqvist scivola, la palla gli prende la gamba e poi va sulla mano, totale involontarietà e non è rigore.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio vedere se ora Conte non verrà squalificato...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Allora prima ed ultima volta. Le offese verso altri utenti è contro il regolamente del forum. Alla prossima scatta l'ammonizione alla prossima ancora il ban.*


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh Buffon mi pare che avesse dichiarato che si accetta tutto quello che dice il campo e che ci sono novanta minuti per vincere la partita, presumo che da uomo ONESTO qual'è confermerà la sua tesi


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

con ibra e thiago il campionato lo si vinceva a mani basse quest'anno


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

tuddo giò è agghiaggiande


ora già lo vedo, conte che per 1 mese proclama equità, prima dello scontro diretto contro la lazio per una settimana si appella agli arbitri perchè non la favoriscano, e nella partita succede la schifezza del secolo

ho come un dejà vu non so perché


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> tuddo giò è agghiaggiande
> 
> 
> ora già lo vedo, conte che per 1 mese proclama equità, prima dello scontro diretto contro la lazio per una settimana si appella agli arbitri perchè non la favoriscano, e nella partita succede la schifezza del secolo
> ho come un dejà vu non so perché



....la Juve ha, purtroppo, lo scudetto in tasca.


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2013)

non ci mancava x nulla il Conte piangina e complottista...a mio avviso non e' stato scandaloso non dare rigore


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

conte dice che la juve ha troppi episodi contro  senza ritegno e logica


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che vedere un campionato che di fatto è già archiviato da una squadra cosi, francamente...cioè che la Juve sia la piu' forte in Italia è fuoridubbio, ma voglio dire...
pensare che c'è gente che la vede in pole per la champions, su per favore.


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ballardini: "Gli uomini devono avere memoria e vergogna"


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

questa immagina conte non l'ha vista


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sto sentendo cose che voi umani non potete capire 

Marotta che dichiara che se un arbitro vuole fare carriera questi rigori li deve dare, parrucchino che minaccia di lasciare il patentino e andare via


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Conde sei squallido....


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sto sentendo cose che voi umani non potete capire
> 
> Marotta che dichiara che se un arbitro vuole fare carriera questi rigori li deve dare, parrucchino che minaccia di lasciare il patentino e andare via



ma magari, si tornerebbe al calcio serio e non delirante


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Conte a Sky : «L'arbitro mi ha detto che era rigore. Avrei preferito che mi avessero detto: ho sbagliato. Guida invece mi ha detto che non se l'è sentita di darci il rigore»*


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> questa immagina conte non l'ha vista


Quello che dicevo prima ..... Cose incredibili ..... Andrebbero squalificati 1 anno a testa


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2013)

L'arbitro non puo' aver detto una cosa del genere,se l'ha fatto e' da sospensione immediata,se un rigore lo si reputa tale deve essere fischiato,altrimenti sono invenzioni di Conte


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

prepariamoci alla replica della tecnica usata l'anno scorso che ha portato al famoso gol di muntari annullato(c'è veramente ancora qualcuno convinto che quella partita non è stata rubata)!conte il parruccaro e marmotta occhio di lince si lamenteranno per qualche settimana per poi ricevere un aiuto determinante nello scontro diretto con il napoli


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> L'arbitro non puo' aver detto una cosa del genere,se l'ha fatto e' da sospensione immediata,se un rigore lo si reputa tale deve essere fischiato,altrimenti sono invenzioni di Conte



Infatti, secondo me non lo avrebbe ammesso anche se fosse, tra l'altro mi pare che è troppo facile affibbiare delle parole a una persona che sai che non potrà replicare!


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> prepariamoci alla replica della tecnica usata l'anno scorso che ha portato al famoso gol di muntari annullato(c'è veramente ancora qualcuno convinto che quella partita non è stata rubata)!conte il parruccaro e marmotta occhio di lince si lamenteranno per qualche settimana per poi ricevere un aiuto determinante nello scontro diretto con il napoli



sono già preparato

ho ancora il disgusto a leggere quello che diceva conte prima di quella partita

e poi le prese per il chiulo dopo

napoli e lazio ormai sono avvertite


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> L'arbitro non puo' aver detto una cosa del genere,se l'ha fatto e' da sospensione immediata,se un rigore lo si reputa tale deve essere fischiato,altrimenti sono invenzioni di Conte



....ed andrebbe squalificato Conte.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Marotta:"Guida è di Torre Annunziata........Ha difficoltà ora ad arbitrare la Juve......(Riferimento al Napoli)"*


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Marotta:"Guida è di Torre Annunziata........Ha difficoltà ora ad arbitrare la Juve......(Riferimento al Napoli)"*



da squalifica immediata

ma l'arbitro che avevano con parma-udinese-catania & Co. di dov'erano?


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma avete sentito marmotta " l'arbitro guida e' della provincia di Napoli e quindi era in difficoltà nel dare un rigore a favore della Juve " pazzesco sono da inibire per minimo un anno hna cosa pazzesca una cosa incredibile questi sono ladri di nome e di fatto e loro si sono senza vergogna.


----------



## Degenerate X (26 Gennaio 2013)

La società più viscida, scorretta e squallida della storia del calcio e di qualsiasi sport sia mai stato inventato.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tuttosport riporta tutta le tutte le dichiarazioni di Conte a Sky: di Sky: "C'è poco da spiegare, tutti hanno visto la gara. E' da tanto che usiamo il fair play ma non accetto sentirmi dire dall''arbitro non me la sono sentita'". Sull'arbitro: "Mi ha detto che era rigore ma anche un cieco vedeva una cosa così lampante. Questo è un rigore sacrosanto, non c'è da chiarire nulla. Lo ha visto il quarto uomo e l'arbitro non si è sentito di darci il rigore. Se i giudici d'area non contano, che li mettiamo a fare? Ripeto, non accetto che mi vengano dette certe cose: se c'è qualcosa da fischiare bisogna farlo. Questo non è calcio, non è sport". Conte aggiunge: "Questi episodi fanno venire voglia di lasciare il patentino. Se segnamo quel calcio di rigore andiamo a +8 dalla Lazio. Invece domani rischiamo di vedere il Napoli a -3". "Ci sono errori pro e contro ma quando gli errori sono pro c'è sempre la terza guerra mondiale. Spero che quello di Guida sia un pensiero individuale, non comune".


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Invece domani rischiamo di vedere il Napoli a -3".



se davano quel quel gol andavamo a +1 e invece siamo rimasti a -2

c'est la vie


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Marotta:"Guida è di Torre Annunziata........Ha difficoltà ora ad arbitrare la Juve......(Riferimento al Napoli)"*



Si le designazioni esatte sono quelle fatte in casa, tipo Pepe guardialinee a Catania


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> La società più viscida, scorretta e squallida della storia del calcio e di qualsiasi sport sia mai stato inventato.



....non hanno stile in nulla.


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> con ibra e thiago il campionato lo si vinceva a mani basse quest'anno



Come l'anno scorso


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso



bè l'andamento della juve di quest'anno rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso mi sembra ben differente!e ancora deve arrivare la parte più dura della stagione..l'anno scorso noi siamo usciti distrutti dal doppio scontro col barcellona


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Come l'anno scorso



Dipende se vengono o meno i goal fantasma


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

La Juventus può solo perderlo lo scudetto.....è speriamo che accada.


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

L'amico Preziosi sta dicendo che Conte è un arrogante e che spera sia sanzionato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

solo agli juventini è permesso fare illazioni sugli avversari

come le guardie interiste di conte e stasera l'arbitro napoletano

ma come al solito non succede nulla


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bè l'andamento della juve di quest'anno rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso mi sembra ben differente!e ancora deve arrivare la parte più dura della stagione..l'anno scorso noi siamo usciti distrutti dal doppio scontro col barcellona



La Juve sta avendo la stessa flessione che ha avuto l'anno scorso a gennaio, chiaramente hanno fatto una preparazione che li porterà al massimo della condizione a marzo.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Preziosi ti amo " e che cosa dovrebbe dire il Milan che gli hanno rubato uno scudetto proprio contro la Juve ???"


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Gennaio 2013)

conte e marotta meritano squalifiche pesanti per le dichiarazioni.... mourinho solo per le manette prese 3 giornate... vediamo un pò


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora Conte:"Se un episodio del genere fosse accaduto a parti invertite, domani sui giornali sarebbe scoppiata la terza guerra mondiale. Dopo Catania abbiamo preso mazzate su mazzate, stasera vado a casa con dei cattivi pensieri... A *San Siro contro il Milan ci hanno fischiato contro un rigore, con Isla che aveva le braccia attaccate al corpo".*


----------



## MilanForever (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se è vero che l'arbitro ha detto che non se l'è sentita di fischiare il rigore, non solo Conte ha ragione, ma il fatto è di una gravità enorme.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ancora Conte:"Se un episodio del genere fosse accaduto a parti invertite, domani sui giornali sarebbe scoppiata la terza guerra mondiale. Dopo Catania abbiamo preso mazzate su mazzate, stasera vado a casa con dei cattivi pensieri... A *San Siro contro il Milan ci hanno fischiato contro un rigore, con Isla che aveva le braccia attaccate al corpo".*



a muntari non hanno dato un gol entrato 52 cm


stasera GODO


----------



## Frikez (26 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dipende se vengono o meno i goal fantasma



Ancora col gol di Muntari..eh basta.
Ringraziamo Allegri che in Coppa Italia a Torino ha spremuto i nostri per poi mettere in campo con la Roma Thiago acciaccato, 3 giorni prima della sfida al Barca.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Se è vero che l'arbitro ha detto che non se l'è sentita di fischiare il rigore, non solo Conte ha ragione, ma il fatto è di una gravità enorme.




Conte è quello che sappiamo ma se l'arbitro ha detto una cosa simile va' cacciato subito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Gennaio 2013)

preziosi cita il gol di muntari in conferenza stampa


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ancora col gol di Muntari..eh basta.
> Ringraziamo Allegri che in Coppa Italia a Torino ha spremuto i nostri per poi mettere in campo con la Roma Thiago acciaccato, 3 giorni prima della sfida al Barca.



Allegri nn e' capace e sicuramente mezzo scudetto l'abbiamo perso li..... Ma se vinciamo contro la Juve difficile che poi perdiamo lo scudo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> preziosi cita il gol di muntari in conferenza stampa



...è dei nostri....


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Conte è quello che sappiamo ma se l'arbitro ha detto una cosa simile va' cacciato subito.



Il problema è che non si saprà mai visto che gli arbitri non possono parlare, Conte poteva pure dire che l'arbitro gli ha confidato di essere stato pagato o di essere un astronauta e non un arbitro... Io sinceramente in uno che ha detto che NOI siamo la MAFIA del calcio non ripongo molta fiducia, poi sta all'interpretazione personale


----------



## korma (26 Gennaio 2013)

l'unico vero rigore era il fallo di mano di Vucinic..e c'era pure un espulsione, quella dei Parrucchino isterico..per cui ritenetevi fortunati.


----------



## Canonista (26 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho visto la partita ma...riassumendo...c'è qualcosa per cui godere?


----------



## juventino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo ridicoli. Invece di fare tutte ste pagliacciate perchè sti geni non pensano a prendere una punta decente?La verità è che se in attacco avessimo avuto quel benedetto grande attaccante che ci manca prima che Sborriello segnasse stavamo già 3-0. Io mi sono stufato di vedere accampare scuse ridicole (come attaccarsi agli episodi arbitrali) pur di nascondere che manca un campione là d'avanti. Non è accettabile per qualunque tifoso della Juve come me che, a differenza di una mandria che sa solo insultare arbitro e guardaline, sviluppa un minimo di spirito critico, non si mette sempre a recriminare sugli episodi (che durante una partita possono sempre succedere solo che a volte ti va bene (gol di Muntari) e a volte male (oggi)) e comprendono che oggi le colpe di questi due punti persi sono dell'incapacità di una Marmotta di fare un mercato decente.
P.S. Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Indiscrezione : guida non avrebbe mai detto quella frase . Qua veramente si devono prendere 1 anno di squalifica


----------



## juventino (27 Gennaio 2013)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Se è vero che l'arbitro ha detto che non se l'è sentita di fischiare il rigore, non solo Conte ha ragione, ma il fatto è di una gravità enorme.



Unica recriminazione che condivido, ma questo non giustifica il pari.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non si saprà mai visto che gli arbitri non possono parlare, Conte poteva pure dire che l'arbitro gli ha confidato di essere stato pagato o di essere un astronauta e non un arbitro... Io sinceramente in uno che ha detto che NOI siamo la MAFIA del calcio non ripongo molta fiducia, poi sta all'interpretazione personale



....bisogna capire se Guida risponderà in qualche modo alla precisa "accusa" di Conte.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Marotta a Sky: - «Episodio di Granqvist? Sono d'accordo con Conte. Non ha senso avere un giudice di porta che non viene seguito in quello che decide. Guida è di Torre Annunziata in provincia di Napoli. Mi auguro che non sia in malafede. Immaginate se un arbitro di Torino fosse andato ad arbitrare il Napoli...Che senso ha avere sei arbitri se poi c'è distonia tra il giudice di porta e quello che poi decide l'arbitro? Il tocco di Granqvist è molto scomposto e lui trae vantaggio dal suo errore. Così la Juve è stata doppiamente svantaggiata. Questo non va bene. Non ha senso avere un giudice di porta che non viene seguito in quello che decide. Guida di Torre Annunziata in provincia di Napoli? Mi auguro che non sia malafede. Immaginate se un arbitro di Torino fosse andato ad arbitrare il Napoli... Non metto in dubbio la buona fede, ripeto ma *non si designa un arbitro di Torre Annunziata ad arbitrare la Juventus. Così come è consigliabile che un arbitro di Novara non arbitri la Juventus, così una arbitro napoletano non deve venire ad arbitrare la Juventus».*


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

agghiaggiande


----------



## yelle (27 Gennaio 2013)

rotolo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Preziosi a Sky Sport 24: "Conte è un arrogante non si può aggredire l'arbitro. Noi spesso abbiamo subito torti contro di loro, il mani di Vucinic era rigore e noi non ci siamo lamentati. Questo è un ricatto, roba da ufficio inchieste. Dov'è finito lo stile Juve. Ha aggredito l'arbitro, mi aspetto che faccia qualcosa. Il Milan ha perso lo scudetto per il gol fantasma di Muntari" - "C'è un'arroganza unica da parte di Conte che ha sostiene che l'arbitro gli avrebbe detto che "non se l'è sentità. Questo lo dice lui. Un allenatore dovrebbe dare l'esempio e invece lui urlava 'vergogna vergogna". È livido il presidente del Genoa Enrico Preziosi nel commentare il polemico finale di gara con la Juve. "Ora mi aspetto che qualcuno prenda provvedimenti nei confronti di Conte. E allora il rigore di Vucinic? Vorrei ricordare a Conte - la stilettata finale - che *la Juventus ha vinto uno scudetto con un gol fantasma di Muntari".*
"Perché ci sono solo alcune società che possono alzare la voce e dire 'vergogna' all'insegna di un arbitro? - Perchè ci sono alcune società che pensano di avere il diritto di prevaricare altre società. Questa è arroganza. *Il Milan ha perso uno scudetto per il gol di Muntari*... Io non insulto nessuno, io sto solo criticando un comportamento".


Amici preziosi.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Preziosi a Sky Sport 24: "Conte è un arrogante non si può aggredire l'arbitro. Noi spesso abbiamo subito torti contro di loro, il mani di Vucinic era rigore e noi non ci siamo lamentati. Questo è un ricatto, roba da ufficio inchieste. Dov'è finito lo stile Juve. Ha aggredito l'arbitro, mi aspetto che faccia qualcosa. Il Milan ha perso lo scudetto per il gol fantasma di Muntari" - "C'è un'arroganza unica da parte di Conte che ha sostiene che l'arbitro gli avrebbe detto che "non se l'è sentità. Questo lo dice lui. Un allenatore dovrebbe dare l'esempio e invece lui urlava 'vergogna vergogna". È livido il presidente del Genoa Enrico Preziosi nel commentare il polemico finale di gara con la Juve. "Ora mi aspetto che qualcuno prenda provvedimenti nei confronti di Conte. E allora il rigore di Vucinic? Vorrei ricordare a Conte - la stilettata finale - che *la Juventus ha vinto uno scudetto con un gol fantasma di Muntari".*
> "Perché ci sono solo alcune società che possono alzare la voce e dire 'vergogna' all'insegna di un arbitro? - Perchè ci sono alcune società che pensano di avere il diritto di prevaricare altre società. Questa è arroganza. Il Milan ha perso uno scudetto per il gol di Muntari... Io non insulto nessuno, io sto solo criticando un comportamento".
> 
> 
> Amici preziosi.....



eh gli amici


----------



## MisterBet (27 Gennaio 2013)

Fantastico l'incipit di Conte nel postpartita "Visto che non è la prima volta che succedono questi episodi..."..

Questo essere non conosce la vergogna...


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

conte non può parlare dopo quello che ha fatto in scommessopoli

- - - Updated - - -

Preziosi sempre piu presidnete del Milan, senza di lui non faremmo acquisti e ora addiriturra ci difende


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2013)

dai su questi ladrano a ogni partita e adesso conte si infuria per un rigore che NON c'è? ahahah


----------



## Canonista (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sport Mediaset: "la juve non sa più vincere a Torino"


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2013)

conte che accusa Guida poi è da oscar, lo scorso anno Guida non diede 3 rigori clamorosi al Cagliari


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2013)

godo godo godo


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juventus può solo perderlo lo scudetto.....è speriamo che accada.



Se accadrà il solo colpevole sarà Conte perché il suo sostituto ha fatto molto bene.


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Gennaio 2013)

La giuenz mi pare sia stata si danneggiata.....

ma signori....quello che ho visto fare a Conde non l'ho visto fare a NESSUNO.....

Mourinho è stato crocifisso (anche giustamente) per il gesto delle manette e squalificato per un po' di giornate (così come Cambiasso per un'aggressione *mai *avvenuta)

Mi aspetto che Conde e altri subiscano lo stesso trattamento


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Attendo provvedimenti della FIGC, in caso non arrivassero sarebbe una farsa.

Comunque questa storia è una vergogna


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

la juve ha vinto uno scudetto lo scorso anno su una ladrata...Dico a bassa voce forza napoli.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Vedendo i filmati, ringrazio di avere un allenatore che almeno non fa ste pagliacciate ridicole addosso agli arbitri

"Pure un cieco avrebbe visto una cosa così lampante"... ebete, al gol di Muntari non dicevi così


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

sto vedendo ora la partite che e finita mado conte e scatenato  per non parlare di lichcoso.


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Chiellini è sceso dalla tribuna ad insultare l'arbitro in campo, se non li squalificano tutti c'è da scrivere un libro di barzellette!


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi, non vorrei dire, ma mi sembra molto più clamoroso il rigore non dato al Genoa..


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma infatti manca un rigore a testa, tra l'altro il primo non dato al Genoa


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi Conte che dice a Cesari:"Lo sapevo che mi facevi vedere l'episodio del mani di Vucinic......".Ma imparruccati perdonami,ma dovevano far vedere solo gli episodi pro-Juve???Ma che personaggio.....


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Che poi, non vorrei dire, ma mi sembra molto più clamoroso il rigore non dato al Genoa..



Si ma sai come sono fatti loro, sono le vittime. Sono arroganti, si credono in diritto di lamentarsi e fare le porhate tipo ieri sera


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Per me la Juve è stata sfigata e danneggiata. Credo che il conto dei rigori sia 2 a 1 per i gobbi, per il Genoa il tocco di braccio di Vucinic e per la Juve la trattenuta su Vucinic e il colpo di braccio all'ultimo minuto di recupero. Su quest'ultimo episodio leggo che c'è un regolamento, però il tocco è stato troppo clamoroso per lasciar continuare. Va bene che il difensore del Genoa non poteva tagliarsi il braccio, ma senza quel tocco col braccio la palla sarebbe andava all'attaccante gobbo (Vucinic?) che, per me, avrebbe segnato e regalato una vittoria tutto sommato meritata alla Juve. A parti invertite staremmo davvero a gridare allo scandalo (e su questo, ahimè, parrucchino ha ragione).

Detto questo quello fatto da Conte e soprattutto quanto detto nel post partita da Beppe "Occhio di Lince" Marotta (per gli amici Marmotta) mi fa rivalutare in positivo personaggi come Mourinho e come Moggi. Per quest'ultimo non tanto per la gravità delle cose fatte, cioè Lucianone ne combinò di peggiori, ma per la sfacciatezza con cui Marotta è andato a mezzo stampa a piangere. Ma d'altronde questi esseri sono quelli che non si lamentano mai. Sempre più convinto di come la Juve sia uno dei mali del calcio italiano.



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La giuenz mi pare sia stata si danneggiata.....
> 
> ma signori....quello che ho visto fare a Conde non l'ho visto fare a NESSUNO.....
> 
> ...



Mourinho è oro in confronto a parrucchino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

io non l'ho vista ma se è stata danneggiata sono contento...spero solo che non si rifanno alla grande a...rubare


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Su quest'ultimo episodio leggo che c'è un regolamento, però il tocco è stato troppo clamoroso per lasciar continuare.



Ok ma se c'è un regolamento va applicato, giusto o sbagliato che sia, palese o non palese! Sul fatto che avrebbero meritato la vittoria nulla da obiettare, ma se si vincesse ogni volta che si merita non sarebbe calcio. Tra le altre cose il primo penalty a mancare è pro genoa e se fossero andati sotto magari la partita avrebbe preso una piega diversa, è ingiustificabile il casino che hanno creato e spero vengano presi provvedimenti seri!


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ok ma se c'è un regolamento va applicato, giusto o sbagliato che sia, palese o non palese! Sul fatto che avrebbero meritato la vittoria nulla da obiettare, ma se si vincesse ogni volta che si merita non sarebbe calcio. Tra le altre cose il primo penalty a mancare è pro genoa e se fossero andati sotto magari la partita avrebbe preso una piega diversa, è ingiustificabile il casino che hanno creato e spero vengano presi provvedimenti seri!



Tutto vero quel che dici, ci mancherebbe. Per me a parti invertite staremmo davvero a gridare allo scandalo e su questo parrucchino ha ragione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2013)

agghiaggiande


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> agghiaggiande



Ma ci sta l'espulsione per chi fa fallo volontario di mano in area?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me la Juve è stata sfigata e danneggiata. Credo che il conto dei rigori sia 2 a 1 per i gobbi, per il Genoa il tocco di braccio di Vucinic e per la Juve la trattenuta su Vucinic e il colpo di braccio all'ultimo minuto di recupero. Su quest'ultimo episodio leggo che c'è un regolamento, però il tocco è stato troppo clamoroso per lasciar continuare. Va bene che il difensore del Genoa non poteva tagliarsi il braccio, ma senza quel tocco col braccio la palla sarebbe andava all'attaccante gobbo (Vucinic?) che, per me, avrebbe segnato e regalato una vittoria tutto sommato meritata alla Juve. A parti invertite staremmo davvero a gridare allo scandalo (e su questo, ahimè, parrucchino ha ragione).
> 
> Detto questo quello fatto da Conte e soprattutto quanto detto nel post partita da Beppe "Occhio di Lince" Marotta (per gli amici Marmotta) mi fa rivalutare in positivo personaggi come Mourinho e come Moggi. Per quest'ultimo non tanto per la gravità delle cose fatte, cioè Lucianone ne combinò di peggiori, ma per la sfacciatezza con cui Marotta è andato a mezzo stampa a piangere. Ma d'altronde questi esseri sono quelli che non si lamentano mai. Sempre più convinto di come la Juve sia uno dei mali del calcio italiano.
> 
> ...



Io onestamente non ho visto la partita, solo questo filmato sul gomito di vucinic, pero', se la Juve va sotto, la partita comunque cambia. Non e' solo una questione di due rigori a uno, come non lo era il muntari/matri.

Poi, va beh, ti senti dire da marmotta che la Juve in rimonta gioca meglio o boiate del genere, pero' pesa star sotto invece che sul pari...

In ogni caso tutto il casino di ieri e' figlio di Catania. E se non prenderanno provvedimenti, sarà cosi sempre. Anzi, con le dichiarazioni di Conte (al quale non credo assolutamente) stanno alzando il tiro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Innanzitutto c'erano un rigore a testa.Secondariamente gli atteggiamenti al fischio finale (con addirittura Chiellini che dalla tribuna si riversa in campo) e le dichiarazioni post partita sono da squalifica immediata.Vediamo che fa la FIGC.


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

la voce della verità


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Conte sta arrivando a dei livelli assurdi...Fra un po supera mourinho


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2013)

> Attenzione, però, il primo *grave *errore della partita era stato ai danni del Genoa. Al 13' del primo tempo, infatti, Guida nega un rigore al Genoa, perché è *netto *e stavolta *innegabilmente volontario* il tocco di gomito di Vucinic su calcio d'angolo di Olivera: il montenegrino allarga il braccio e va a cercare il pallone deviandolo prima che arrivi a un giocatore del Genoa.



dal sito della gazzetta... la Juve è stata favorita, dall'inizio... e il rigore su cui Conte si infuria non c'era... basta con sta storia che tutti vogliono dare addosso ai gobbi, è ridicolo... questo campionato glielo hanno stampato sul petto già da agosto... anzi, è da maggio che la Juve si è attribuita la terza stella per cui di cosa vi stupite.

guida poi ha un'esperienza con i falli di mano: *tre *rigori negati al cagliari al giuventus stadio lo scorso anno nello schifo che portò allo scudetto senza sconfitte


----------



## peppe75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

che goduria vedere parrucchino dimenarsi..... un plauso anche a preziosi!
comunque per me non era rigore, la palla è finita prima sui piedi e poi sul braccio....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto c'erano un rigore a testa.Secondariamente gli atteggiamenti al fischio finale (con addirittura Chiellini che dalla tribuna si riversa in campo) e le dichiarazioni post partita sono da squalifica immediata.Vediamo che fa la FIGC.


Ma che deve fare, sono loro la FIGC.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Attenzione che Cavani vi fa il servizio!


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Conte sta arrivando a dei livelli assurdi...Fra un po supera mourinho



per me lo ha già ampiamente superato. Conte va fuori di testa anche se perde il lancio della monetina!!! Non c'è mai una volta in cui sia obiettivo! Quando non vince è sempre colpa di qualcun'altro


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

Vi rendete conto che arrivate ad idolatrare gente come Preziosi e Pulvirenti?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Già peggio di Mourinho, sto qua ha vinto uno scudetto rubando e già parla.

Lo Special ha vinto un casino.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che arrivate ad idolatrare gente come Preziosi e Pulvirenti?



ma sparisci.

ad ogni modo, dopo la mancata squalifica di silvio e paulie dopo i fatti di catania non mi stupirei se la rube venisse di nuovo graziata.


----------



## Sheldon92 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che arrivate ad idolatrare gente come Preziosi e Pulvirenti?



E tu ti rendi conto di che personaggi avete a rappresentare ed allenare la vostra squadra? Fossi in voi, mi vergognerei non poco ad avere un "allenatore" che si dimena come una donna isterica dopo ogni partita non vinta ed avere un DG che va in tv a dire che l'arbitro è napoletano... Ti faccio una domanda, secondo te cosa avrebbe detto/fatto Conte l'anno scorso dopo l'episodio del gol di muntari però, a parti invertite? La risposta mi pare più che scontata...e poi voi juventini mi venite a parlare di stile Juve...ma per piacere!


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma sparisci.
> 
> ad ogni modo, dopo la mancata squalifica di silvio e paulie dopo i fatti di catania non mi stupirei se la rube venisse di nuovo graziata.



Perché sparire? Mi chiedevo come si possa arrivare ad amare Preziosi e Pulvirenti per il semplice fatto che chi è nemico del mio nemico è mio amico. Fossi milanista capirei certe dinamiche e mi discosterei da certi soggetti che sono fra il più marcio presente in serie a.
Se fossi milanista avrei pensato "e se ieri al posto della juve ci fossimo stati noi? Come l'avremmo presa?".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> E tu ti rendi conto di che personaggi avete a rappresentare ed allenare la vostra squadra? Fossi in voi, mi vergognerei non poco ad avere un "allenatore" che si dimena come una donna isterica dopo ogni partita non vinta ed avere un DG che va in tv a dire che l'arbitro è napoletano... Ti faccio una domanda, secondo te cosa avrebbe detto/fatto Conte l'anno scorso dopo l'episodio del gol di muntari però, a parti invertite? La risposta mi pare più che scontata...e poi voi juventini mi venite a parlare di stile Juve...ma per piacere!



Non so cosa avrebbe detto conte, sinceramente se fosse andata a parti invertite si sarebbe detto "eh vabbè, ma con tutti i rigori (si parla di 6/7 rigori, o volete negare anche questo) che vi hanno favorito ad inizio campionato, tutti gli errori arbitrali che hanno sfavorito la squadra concorrente (1 rigore ininfluente in 32 gare con buoni 4/5 da dare), Conte non deve alzare la voce per un errore umano, anche se la palla è nettamente entrata in porta. Alla fine si compensa tutto, dov'è lo stile juve?".

Oppure vorreste dire che tutto sarebbe andato nel medesimo modo? Con Conte a ricordare l'errore per un anno, Marotta come Galliani e le sue pagliacciate del telefonino, gli annunci per far squalificare Pirlo dopo anni di Milan? Vedi, questo è proprio l'opposto dello stile juve. 
Ci sta arrabbiarsi, lo fanno tutti, vedi l'inter quest'anno, però una volta fatto notare delle cose finisce lì. 
Ieri l'arbitro di NAPOLI ha detto "non me la sentivo", e ci credo come sarebbe potuto tornare a casa?
Ora immagino verrà trattato da eroe.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché sparire?



perché tifi un'altra squadra e sei spudoratamente fazioso.
in sostanza inquini il forum.
ti rinnovo l'invito a eclissarti.


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> perché tifi un'altra squadra e sei spudoratamente fazioso.
> in sostanza inquini il forum.
> ti rinnovo l'invito a eclissarti.



Tu non sei fazioso? Se ci fosse stato il milan (Magari un milan in lotta scudetto) ieri cosa avresti detto?


----------



## Sheldon92 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché sparire? Mi chiedevo come si possa arrivare ad amare Preziosi e Pulvirenti per il semplice fatto che chi è nemico del mio nemico è mio amico. Fossi milanista capirei certe dinamiche e mi discosterei da certi soggetti che sono fra il più marcio presente in serie a.
> Se fossi milanista avrei pensato "e se ieri al posto della juve ci fossimo stati noi? Come l'avremmo presa?".
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ciò che mi fa ridere a me è che siete stati proprio voi juventini gli anti-mourinhani per eccellenza negli anni in cui era all'inter; e anche io stesso ho odiato il suo atteggiamento spocchioso e arrogante. Almeno mourinho poteva permetterselo un po', visti i suoi tanti successi internazionali; ma ora voi stessi idolatrate un personaggio come Conte, la copia sputata del peggior Mourinho, che ha vinto uno scudetto (semi-ladrato, ma questa è un'altra storia) e che si crede Dio in terra. Ragionate su queste parole, non voglio far polemica inutile bensì esprimo solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Ciò che mi fa ridere a me è che siete stati proprio voi juventini gli anti-mourinhani per eccellenza negli anni in cui era all'inter; e anche io stesso ho odiato il suo atteggiamento spocchioso e arrogante. Almeno mourinho poteva permetterselo un po', visti i suoi tanti successi internazionali; ma ora voi stessi idolatrate un personaggio come Conte, la copia sputata del peggior Mourinho, che ha vinto uno scudetto (semi-ladrato, ma questa è un'altra storia) e che si crede Dio in terra. Ragionate su queste parole, non voglio far polemica inutile bensì esprimo solo il mio pensiero.



Dai ragazzi, che l'anno scorso a fine campionato mi ricordo benissimo i vostri commenti dopo la sconfitta nel derby:
"Abbiamo perso fine, meritiamo di perdere", "meritano di vincere, nelle ultime 12 partite ne hanno solo pareggiata una per papera di Buffon", "quando perdi 6 partite e l'avversario ZERO c'è poco da parlare" e infine " per carità scudetto meritatissimo" era un tormentone. Ora invece che il tempo alza un po' di polvere sui ricordi l'anno scorso per voi è e sarà lo scudetto rubato, ahimé questa volta vi va male, internet è pieno delle testimonianze quando i ricordi erano assolutamente nitidi.

ps. a me Mourinho piaceva, certo beh, da juventino non mi piaceva fosse interista, ma l'avrei visto bene sulla nostra panchina. In ogni caso mi sembra assolutamente pittorseca l'ipotesi di un Conte con la maschera che imita Mourinho per comodità.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Tu non sei fazioso? Se ci fosse stato il milan (Magari un milan in lotta scudetto) ieri cosa avresti detto?



hai scelto il forum sbagliato per cercare empatia.
anche perché chiederla dopo quant'è successo ieri è alquanto grottesco. ma poi rammento per quale genere di squadra tu sbavi e tutto torna.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi, che l'anno scorso a fine campionato mi ricordo benissimo i vostri commenti dopo la sconfitta nel derby:
> "Meritano di vincere, nelle ultime 12 partite ne hanno solo pareggiata una per papera di Buffon", e " per carità scudetto meritatissimo" era è un tormentone. Ora invece che il tempo alza un po' di polvere sui ricordi l'anno scorso per voi è e sarà lo scudetto rubato, ahimé questa volta vi va male, internet è pieno delle testimonianze quando i ricordi erano assolutamente nitidi.
> 
> ps. a me Mourinho piaceva, certo beh, da juventino non mi piaceva fosse interista, ma l'avrei visto bene sulla nostra panchina. In ogni caso mi sembra assolutamente pittorsca l'ipotesi di un Conte con la maschera che imita Mourinho per comodità.


Io continuo a dire che è stato uno scudetto meritato, te lo scrivo anche qui  ciò non toglie che ci siano tanti cavilli da poter tirare fuori riguardo la Serie A 2011/2012.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Attenzione che Cavani vi fa il servizio!


Non ce la farà mai da solo.


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> hai scelto il forum sbagliato per cercare empatia.
> anche perché chiederla dopo quant'è successo ieri è alquanto grottesco. ma poi rammento per quale genere di squadra tu sbavi e tutto torna.



Non mi hai risposto però. Avresti detto le stesse cose di oggi?


[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: grazie per l'onestà! Però c'è da dire che i cavilli si sa che nel calcio si trovano dall'una e dall'altra parte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non mi hai risposto però. Avresti detto le stesse cose di oggi?



del fatto che trovi squisi-squisitissimo (cit.) il filetto al pepe verde? ma è ovvio.


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> del fatto che trovi squisi-squisitissimo (cit.) il filetto al pepe verde? ma è ovvio.



Quindi avresti detto le stesse cose, complimenti, a dire la verità non ti immagino dire " allegri deve stare zitto, il rigore non c'era perché va a sbattere prima sulla gamba, il genoa merita il rigore, noi no".
Avresti detto le stesse cose se Allegri avesse detto " l'arbitro(della provincia della squadra che lotta con noi per lo scudetto) mi ha detto non se l'è sentita di dare il rigore, nonostante il 6o uomo l'avesse segnalato". Davvero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non mi hai risposto però. Avresti detto le stesse cose di oggi?
> 
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]: grazie per l'onestà! Però c'è da dire che i cavilli si sa che nel calcio si trovano dall'una e dall'altra parte.


Non parlo di palazzo o arbitri, non mi piace, parlo proprio di fatti che hanno condizionato il campionato e non mi riferisco solo al goal di Muntari.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ora, c'è da dividere evidentemente l'aspetto sportivo da quello extra. Sportivamente parlando il rigore per la Juve c'era, così come c'era, e di brutto, quello per il Genoa PRECEDENTE. Probabilmente c'è anche rigore sulla trattenuta su Vucinic, ma quello dipende dal metro di giudizio dell'arbitro.
Detto questo Guida e l'Associazione arbitri hanno SMENTITO che lui abbia detto che non se l'è sentita, quindi parliamo di aria fritta libera.

L'aspetto extrasportivo, invece, è un qualcosa di grottesco. Nemmeno il peggior Mourinho forse si sarebbe presentato in sala stampa così e avrebbe messo su un teatrino di tali fattezze. Se fosse successo al Milan mi sarei arrabbiato, se fosse successo al Milan di qualche anno fa probabilmente avrei tirato la sedia fuori dalla finestra, ma un conto sono io che non devo dare esempio a nessuno (se non ai miei figli quando ne avrò) e non sono tenuto a rendere conto a nessuno, un conto sono l'allenatore e l'AD di una squadra che, fra le altre cose, è chiamata la "signora"...

Le dichiarazioni di Conte e, in misura simile, quelle di Marotta di ieri sono da lunga squalifica.
Chiudo con una chiosa, se Conte avesse le palle oggi consegnerebbe il patentino come aveva promesso ieri sera.


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ora, c'è da dividere evidentemente l'aspetto sportivo da quello extra. Sportivamente parlando il rigore per la Juve c'era, così come c'era, e di brutto, quello per il Genoa PRECEDENTE. Probabilmente c'è anche rigore sulla trattenuta su Vucinic, ma quello dipende dal metro di giudizio dell'arbitro.
> Detto questo Guida e l'Associazione arbitri hanno SMENTITO che lui abbia detto che non se l'è sentita, quindi parliamo di aria fritta libera.
> 
> L'aspetto extrasportivo, invece, è un qualcosa di grottesco. Nemmeno il peggior Mourinho forse si sarebbe presentato in sala stampa così e avrebbe messo su un teatrino di tali fattezze. Se fosse successo al Milan mi sarei arrabbiato, se fosse successo al Milan di qualche anno fa probabilmente avrei tirato la sedia fuori dalla finestra, ma un conto sono io che non devo dare esempio a nessuno (se non ai miei figli quando ne avrò) e non sono tenuto a rendere conto a nessuno, un conto sono l'allenatore e l'AD di una squadra che, fra le altre cose, è chiamata la "signora"...
> ...




Quindi Conte, che ha ripetuto 100 volte " non ce l'ho con l'errore perché quello ci può stare, ma con il fatto che l'arbitro, nonostante la segnalazione ACCLARATA del 4o uomo, mi abbia detto che _non se la sentiva di dare il rigore_", mentiva?


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quindi Conte, che ha ripetuto 100 volte " non ce l'ho con l'errore perché quello ci può stare, ma con il fatto che l'arbitro, nonostante la segnalazione ACCLARATA del 4o uomo, mi abbia detto che _non se la sentiva di dare il rigore_", mentiva?



Quindi mente Guida e mente l'AIA? Ti sto dicendo che è impossibile, a meno di avere immagini che chiariscano il fatto, sapere quello che si sono detti. E che, quindi, stiamo parlando di aria fritta libera. L'unica cosa certa è il teatrino indegno messo su dall'allenatore e dalla società Juventus.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Quindi Conte, che ha ripetuto 100 volte " non ce l'ho con l'errore perché quello ci può stare, ma con il fatto che l'arbitro, nonostante la segnalazione ACCLARATA del 4o uomo, mi abbia detto che _non se la sentiva di dare il rigore_", mentiva?


e allora?


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2013)

ma non le poteva pareggiare l'anno scorso queste partite ?


----------



## Tom! (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Quindi mente Guida e mente l'AIA? Ti sto dicendo che è impossibile, a meno di avere immagini che chiariscano il fatto, sapere quello che si sono detti. E che, quindi, stiamo parlando di aria fritta libera. L'unica cosa certa è il teatrino indegno messo su dall'allenatore e dalla società Juventus.



Guarda che non ha smentito proprio nessuno.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ha smentito proprio nessuno.



Invece sì, già ieri sera è arrivata una nota.

"L'arbitro mi ha detto che non si è sentito di dare il rigore". Queste parole, pronunciate da Antonio Conte, sono state smentite - secondo quanto riporta Sky Sport - dall'arbitro Guida.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Invece sì, già ieri sera è arrivata una nota.
> 
> "L'arbitro mi ha detto che non si è sentito di dare il rigore". Queste parole, pronunciate da Antonio Conte, sono state smentite - secondo quanto riporta Sky Sport - dall'arbitro Guida.



Ripeto, Antonio Conte non è stato ancora smentito, ora se si vuole far passare una nota di un giornalista di sky come ufficiale siamo alle comiche. Mi sembra strano che un'accusa così grave dopo 2 giorni debba ancora essere smentita.
Antonio ha detto la verità, punto, non c'era motivo di inventarsi 30 minuti di conferenza stampa.
Che poi per voi sia più comodo pensare che Conte si sia inventato la cosa per fare polemica è un altro conto.


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> L'aspetto extrasportivo, invece, è un qualcosa di grottesco. Nemmeno il peggior Mourinho forse si sarebbe presentato in sala stampa così e avrebbe messo su un teatrino di tali fattezze. Se fosse successo al Milan mi sarei arrabbiato, se fosse successo al Milan di qualche anno fa probabilmente avrei tirato la sedia fuori dalla finestra, ma un conto sono io che non devo dare esempio a nessuno (se non ai miei figli quando ne avrò) e non sono tenuto a rendere conto a nessuno, un conto sono l'allenatore e l'AD di una squadra che, fra le altre cose, è chiamata la "signora"...
> 
> Le dichiarazioni di Conte e, in misura simile, quelle di Marotta di ieri sono da lunga squalifica.



Perfetto. 
Lasciando perdere gli errori arbitrali, questo comportamento è intollerabile per chiunque ami lo sport, sia per i tifosi juventini sia per gli altri. Un pessimo esempio per i ragazzini

(ah di dichiarazioni ci sono anche quelle di Agnelli, tanto per rincarare la dose di signorilità)


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ripeto, Antonio Conte non è stato ancora smentito, ora se si vuole far passare una nota di un giornalista di sky come ufficiale siamo alle comiche. Mi sembra strano che un'accusa così grave dopo 2 giorni debba ancora essere smentita.
> Antonio ha detto la verità, punto, non c'era motivo di inventarsi 30 minuti di conferenza stampa.
> Che poi per voi sia più comodo pensare che Conte si sia inventato la cosa per fare polemica è un altro conto.



Se leggi bene, la smentita è di Guida, non del giornalista. Comunque a te fa piacere seguire Conte, probabilmente io, da esterno, ho un visione più di insieme (se parlassimo di Milan forse l'avresti tu), e ti dico che Conte, per quanto ottimo allenatore, è un piagnone, un maestro del chiagn'e'fotte. Assolutamente non un esempio per lo sport, non ha un comportamento consono nè con lo stile, ma soprattutto con i regolamenti. E Marotta lo segue a ruota.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Se leggi bene, la smentita è di Guida, non del giornalista. Comunque a te fa piacere seguire Conte, probabilmente io, da esterno, ho un visione più di insieme (se parlassimo di Milan forse l'avresti tu), e ti dico che Conte, per quanto ottimo allenatore, è un piagnone, un maestro del chiagn'e'fotte. Assolutamente non un esempio per lo sport, non ha un comportamento consono nè con lo stile, ma soprattutto con i regolamenti. E Marotta lo segue a ruota.



Guida non ha smentito, né tantomeno lo ha fatto l'aia. Le cose stanno così.

Piagnone? Ma ti rendi conto che gli è stato detto "NON ME LA SENTO DI DARVI UN RIGORE"?
Ma ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa, o no? E' normale dire qualcosa del genere?

La juve subisce da troppe giornate errori su errori ma la juve non ha mai detto nulla, Conte si è limitato a dire "quando verrà fatto un errore a nostro favore non vogliamo tutti i media contro". Non mi sembra un modo di fare piagnone, non credi? 
Trovo più piagnone parlare per 6 mesi "der go de muntari" quando nella stessa partita annullano un gol regolare a Matri per COMPENSARE.

Il problema è che quando hai tutti contro è difficile mantenere la calma, gli arbitri quando hanno a che fare con la juve sanno che è meglio sbagliare CONTRO che a favore.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guida non ha smentito, né tantomeno lo ha fatto l'aia. Le cose stanno così.
> 
> Piagnone? Ma ti rendi conto che gli è stato detto "NON ME LA SENTO DI DARVI UN RIGORE"?
> Ma ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa, o no? E' normale dire qualcosa del genere?
> ...



Sono contento della sicurezza che hai nel sostenere cose sbagliate...


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sono contento della sicurezza che hai nel sostenere cose sbagliate...



Guarda che sei tu che ti appelli alle parole di un giornalista trattandole come fonte ufficiale.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda che sei tu che ti appelli alle parole di un giornalista trattandole come fonte ufficiale.



Senti non fare il finto tonto. Parliamo della rete di Muntari? Lo sai di chi è la colpa di quell'errore? Della Juve, che per tutta la settimana precedente, e senza motivo alcuno tranne che l'evidente volontà di tutelarsi preventivamente per la partita col Milan, si mise a fare enormi disquisizioni sui torti arbitrali presunti ricevuti nel campionato e Conte stesso a dire, senza motivo, "qui tira una brutta aria". Piagnoni Conte e Marotta. E lo sai di chi è la colpa per questa situazione dove oggettivamente avete ricevuto qualche torto? Dei favori che vi facevate dare prima. E sottolineo vi facevate dare, perchè l'episodio di Catania è un qualcosa che nel calcio non si è MAI visto. E Conte e Marotta a fare i piagnoni. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.

Io non idolatro nè Pulvirenti nè Preziosi, ma nè tanto meno mi fido di chi, come Conte, fa le dichiarazioni a suo uso e consumo.

Detto questo mi attaccherò, forse, alle parole di un giornalista che le ha rilevate da Guida, ma tu ti attacchi alle parole di uno che giudica le situazioni con due pesi e due misure, palesemente. Oltre al fatto che anche lui le ha rilevate da Guida, quelle parole. Se non lo vuoi vedere pace.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Senti non fare il finto tonto. Parliamo della rete di Muntari? Lo sai di chi è la colpa di quell'errore? Della Juve, che per tutta la settimana precedente, e senza motivo alcuno tranne che l'evidente volontà di tutelarsi preventivamente per la partita col Milan, si mise a fare enormi disquisizioni sui torti arbitrali presunti ricevuti nel campionato e Conte stesso a dire, senza motivo, "qui tira una brutta aria". Piagnoni Conte e Marotta. E lo sai di chi è la colpa per questa situazione dove oggettivamente avete ricevuto qualche torto? Dei favori che vi facevate dare prima. E sottolineo vi facevate dare, perchè l'episodio di Catania è un qualcosa che nel calcio non si è MAI visto. E Conte e Marotta a fare i piagnoni. Chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso.
> 
> Io non idolatro nè Pulvirenti nè Preziosi, ma nè tanto meno mi fido di chi, come Conte, fa le dichiarazioni a suo uso e consumo.
> 
> Detto questo mi attaccherò, forse, alle parole di un giornalista che le ha rilevate da Guida, ma tu ti attacchi alle parole di uno che giudica le situazioni con due pesi e due misure, palesemente. Oltre al fatto che anche lui le ha rilevate da Guida, quelle parole. Se non lo vuoi vedere pace.



Prima della partita con il milan dell'anno scorso avete ricevuto 6 rigori per simulazione e alla juve avevano ladrato un sacco di partite, e mi vieni a dire che si misero a piangere per tutelarsi? Ma per favore, non ci davano un rigore nemmeno se ci sparavano in area!
Che in tutto ciò sbagliarono con Muntari e il secondo tempo la direzione arbitrale fu tutta a favore del milan, tant'è che annullarono un gol regolarissimo a Matri e convalidarano il secondo solo perché non si poteva proprio annullare. 
Il fatto è che non puoi capire cosa significa avere tutti i media contro e non sai cosa comporta.
Comunque già il fatto che reputi l'errore di Catania come un errore condizionato dal fatto che i giocatori della juve si fossero avvicinati al guardalinee ti qualifica come tifoso estremista e certamente lontano dall'imparzialità.

Se gli episodi di juve-genoa fossero stati invertiti staresti parlando di scandalo. 3 rigori eclatanti non dati al genoa e un rigorino non dato alla juve con l'allenatore del genoa che va a dire che l'arbitro gli aveva detto "non me la sono sentita di darvi il rigore". 
Staresti parlando di scandalo o no? Rispondimi per favore.


Guida se doveva smentire lo si faceva con una nota ufficiale dell'aia, infatti NESSUNO parla della smentita di Guida.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guida non ha smentito, né tantomeno lo ha fatto l'aia. Le cose stanno così.
> 
> Piagnone? Ma ti rendi conto che gli è stato detto "NON ME LA SENTO DI DARVI UN RIGORE"?
> Ma ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa, o no? E' normale dire qualcosa del genere?
> ...



Ma miseriaccia,come al solito al primo episodio contro costruite castelli ad hoc per mettere pressione agli arbitri.In questo campionato ogni squadra ha avuto episodi pro e contro(per giunta poi quello di Granqvist era di difficile interpretazione),ma voi quando li subite sclerate di brutto.Addirittura Guida,di Torre Annunziata,non potrebbe arbitrare la Juve per simpatie giovanili col Napoli(titolo indegno di Tuttosport)???Ma per cortesia.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma miseriaccia,come al solito al primo episodio contro costruite castelli ad hoc per mettere pressione agli arbitri.In questo campionato ogni squadra ha avuto episodi pro e contro(per giunta poi quello di Granqvist era di difficile interpretazione),ma voi quando li subite sclerate di brutto.Addirittura Guida,di Torre Annunziata,non potrebbe arbitrare la Juve per simpatie giovanili col Napoli(titolo indegno di Tuttosport)???Ma per cortesia.



Primo episodio contro? Ma se è da quando abbiamo giocato contro di voi che ci danneggiano ad ogni partita.
Nonostante ciò non abbiamo MAI detto una parola.
Conte Sabato ha detto "l'errore ci sta, e non critico l'errore" circa 100 volte. Lui critica il fatto che l'arbitro gli abbia detto "non me la sono sentita di darvi il rigore", cosa gravissima.
Lo sai che Guida non sarebbe più potuto tornare a napoli se avesse dato quel rigore?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Primo episodio contro? Ma se è da quando abbiamo giocato contro di voi che ci danneggiano ad ogni partita.
> Nonostante ciò non abbiamo MAI detto una parola.
> Conte Sabato ha detto "l'errore ci sta, e non critico l'errore" circa 100 volte. Lui critica il fatto che l'arbitro gli abbia detto "non me la sono sentita di darvi il rigore", cosa gravissima.
> Lo sai che Guida non sarebbe più potuto tornare a napoli se avesse dato quel rigore?



Ma quando mai,ma che dici,non poteva tornare,allora perché non ha dato il rigore,clamoroso,sul mani di Vucinic???Allora non siete delle vittime,è inutile la storiella che volete far passare.E poi perché dovrei credere a Conte??Su quali basi???


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai,ma che dici,non poteva tornare,allora perché non ha dato il rigore,clamoroso,sul mani di Vucinic???Allora non siete delle vittime,è inutile la storiella che volete far passare.E poi perché dovrei credere a Conte??Su quali basi???



Perché mi sembra improbabile che un allenatore vada a riportare falsità davanti ai media riguardo a quello che ha sentito dire 10 minuti prima. Mi sembra molto più assurdo che Conte abbia mentito.

In ogni caso come puoi considerare "clamoroso" il rigore non dato per il fallo di vucinic? Non è che è tutto clamoroso quando si tratta della juve, vero? No perché ci stava un rigore altrattanto "clamoroso" su vucinic che viene trattenuto e su pogba che viene atterrato. 
Poi beh fallo di mano dell'ultimo minuto allora non sarebbe clamoroso, ma qualcosa di più.
Se permetti, io arbitro di Torre Annunziata (in pratica Napoli) al 94esimo devo decidere se dare o non dare un rigore alla juve, cosciente del fatto che se sbaglio non potrò mai più tornare a Napoli, senza ombra di dubbio preferisco non dare il rigore. 
Non a caso è proprio quello che dice a Conte, "non me la sono sentita".


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché mi sembra improbabile che un allenatore vada a riportare falsità davanti ai media riguardo a quello che ha sentito dire 10 minuti prima. Mi sembra molto più assurdo che Conte abbia mentito.
> 
> In ogni caso come puoi considerare "clamoroso" il rigore non dato per il fallo di vucinic? Non è che è tutto clamoroso quando si tratta della juve, vero? No perché ci stava un rigore altrattanto "clamoroso" su vucinic che viene trattenuto e su pogba che viene atterrato.
> Poi beh fallo di mano dell'ultimo minuto allora non sarebbe clamoroso, ma qualcosa di più.
> ...


Allora,non c'è nessun complotto contro di voi,punto.Conte quando ci sono i falli pro ripete che l'arbitro può sbagliare e c'è la compensazione.Ogniqualvolta che becca un episodio contro(il rigore su Vucinic)fa il diavolo a 4.Oramai lo stile Juve è morto e stramorto.Quantomeno prima avevate una certa classe,ora manco questa più.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora,non c'è nessun complotto contro di voi,punto.Conte quando ci sono i falli pro ripete che l'arbitro può sbagliare e c'è la compensazione.Ogniqualvolta che becca un episodio contro(il rigore su Vucinic)fa il diavolo a 4.Oramai lo stile Juve è morto e stramorto.Quantomeno prima avevate una certa classe,ora manco questa più.



Non mi sembra proprio che conte si sia lamentato del calmoroso rigore che vi hanno concesso per il presunto fallo di Isla.
Nè tantomeno si sia lamentato della partita contro la lazio, né contro la sampdoria, né contro il cagliari.

Non ci hanno dato 3 rigori clamorosi contro il genoa, ma Conte DA GRAN SIGNORE non ha criticato l'errore, ma la gravissima frase che gli è stata riferita.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra proprio che conte si sia lamentato del calmoroso rigore che vi hanno concesso per il presunto fallo di Isla.
> Nè tantomeno si sia lamentato della partita contro la lazio, né contro la sampdoria, né contro il cagliari.



E ci mancherebbe se si fosse lamentato col Milan......


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe se si fosse lamentato col Milan......



Tanto siamo qualificati come "tifosi estremisti". Il problema di fondo è che noi si pensa al bilancio perchè il lavaggio del cervello ce l'ha fatto Galliani, loro pensano agli arbitri perchè gliel'ha fatto Conte.
[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Ti svelo un segreto per vivere meglio, non c'è nessun complotto contro la Juve che, come e forse più delle altre grandi, è tutelata ad alti livelli!
Poi avere tutti i media contro è una bella barzelletta... Che non fa ridere.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Si parla di stangata per i gobbi... speriamo!!!


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Tanto siamo qualificati come "tifosi estremisti". Il problema di fondo è che noi si pensa al bilancio perchè il lavaggio del cervello ce l'ha fatto Galliani, loro pensano agli arbitri perchè gliel'ha fatto Conte.
> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] Ti svelo un segreto per vivere meglio, non c'è nessun complotto contro la Juve che, come e forse più delle altre grandi, è tutelata ad alti livelli!
> Poi avere tutti i media contro è una bella barzelletta... Che non fa ridere.



Guarda a me sembra che la Gazzetta sia ufficiosamente il giornale delle milanesi, il corriere dello sport sia anti-juve dichiarato per De Paola, Mediaset di Berlusca, La7 con Mentana, il tg1 peggio ancora.
Ah giusto, tuttosport..


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si parla di stangata per i gobbi... speriamo!!!



In una Serie A giusta sarebbe il minimo


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sono curioso di conoscere le fonti del tizio il quale dice che la Juventus è in passivo di 100M e arrivare in semifinale non servirebbe a nulla...no, giusto per, la cosa non mi fa sorridere ma proprio scompisciare dalle risate. 

Per quanto riguarda Conte di cosa vi meravigliate ?  
Ha dovuto sputt. l'arbitro ai media per EVITARE un'omessa denuncia, sai come funziona no ?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda a me sembra che la Gazzetta sia ufficiosamente il giornale delle milanesi, il corriere dello sport sia anti-juve dichiarato per De Paola, Mediaset di Berlusca, La7 con Mentana, il tg1 peggio ancora.
> Ah giusto, tuttosport..



Beh la gazzetta è palesemente nerazzurra per questioni "di bilancio".Sky va dove soffia il vento,Tuttosport è il vostro giornale,Mediaset è del nano(ma non è di parte,ci lavorano tutti interisti).Quindi di che stiamo a parla.Basta co sto vittimismo.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Guarda a me sembra che la Gazzetta sia ufficiosamente il giornale delle milanesi, il corriere dello sport sia anti-juve dichiarato per De Paola, Mediaset di Berlusca, La7 con Mentana, il tg1 peggio ancora.
> Ah giusto, tuttosport..



Il TG1 è anti-juventino? Addirittura La7 dentro il complotto anti-Juve? C'è da aver veramente paura. La massoneria da chi è costituita? Scommetto da infidi Torinisti...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh la gazzetta è palesemente nerazzurra per questioni "di bilancio".Sky va dove soffia il vento,Tuttosport è il vostro giornale,Mediaset è del nano(ma non è di parte,ci lavorano tutti interisti).Quindi di che stiamo a parla.Basta co sto vittimismo.



Fra i soci della Gazzetta c'è Moratti, su questo ha ragione.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di conoscere le fonti del tizio il quale dice che la Juventus è in passivo di 100M e arrivare in semifinale non servirebbe a nulla...no, giusto per, la cosa non mi fa sorridere ma proprio scompisciare dalle risate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Conte di cosa vi meravigliate ?
> Ha dovuto sputt. l'arbitro ai media per EVITARE un'omessa denuncia, sai come funziona no ?



Sono io il tizio,semplicemente ti cito un esempio:
Il Milan l'anno scorso ha avuto circa 40 mln di introiti dai quarti di coppa,con un fatturato molto più elevato della Juve,di circa 236 mln e con un monte ingaggi superiore di 20 mln circa a quello odierno gobbo.La vincita della coppa porta all'incirca 49 mln di euro.Dato che a bilancio,voi avete un passivo di 96 mln(riferito al 2012) e l'avete ripianato con una ricapitalizzazione facente capo agli Elkann,pari a 120 mln(usati anche per il mercato).Io ho detto che voi sarete nuovamente in perdita,soprattutto in base al monte ingaggi che aumenterà notevolemente l'anno venturo con le nuove acquisizioni e con un fatturato di soli 190 mln non potete evitare il disavanzo.


----------



## LeonFlare (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono io il tizio,semplicemente ti cito un esempio:
> Il Milan l'anno scorso ha avuto circa 40 mln di introiti dai quarti di coppa,con un fatturato molto più elevato della Juve,di circa 236 mln e con un monte ingaggi superiore di 20 mln circa a quello odierno gobbo.La vincita della coppa porta all'incirca 49 mln di euro.D



Ah, giustamente la fonte è il tuo esempio 
Ho capito.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fra i soci della Gazzetta c'è Moratti, su questo ha ragione.



Ed io cosa ho detto???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



LeonFlare ha scritto:


> Ah, giustamente la fonte è il tuo esempio
> Ho capito.



Guarda ne ha parlato anche il direttore di Sport Economy,un mensile se non sbaglio che si occupa di questione simile.Ti posso dire che l'anno prossimo il vostro bilancio sarà sui 220 mln circa o qualcosa in più,per gli introiti della coppa.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ed io cosa ho detto???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ti davo ragione infatti. Così come a Tom!


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il TG1 è anti-juventino? Addirittura La7 dentro il complotto anti-Juve? C'è da aver veramente paura. La massoneria da chi è costituita? Scommetto da infidi Torinisti...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Corriere dello sport "fischi per Conte alla premiazione", vai a vedere il video e senti mezzo fischio fra 1000 applausi e di certo non pensi ad un fischio di contestazione.
Tg1 parla della partita Juve-Genoa, fa vedere il fallo di vucinic e l'episodio nel finale saltando quello su vucinic e pogba. Per finire fanno sentire le dichiarazioni di De Santis PER INTERO, non menzionando nemmeno quelle di Conte.
Sulla rai se escono con un " per onore di cronaca l'unico rigore della partita è quello del genoa", quindi per scrupolo cerchi il nome del giornalista del servizio su google e lo trovi con una spilletta del Napoli che fa un'intervista.

Ma uno che deve pensare scusate?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=31]Francy[/MENTION]


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Io parlo di dati di fatto.
> 
> Corriere dello sport "fischi per Conte alla premiazione", vai a vedere il video e senti mezzo fischio fra 1000 applausi e di certo non pensi ad un fischio di contestazione.
> Tg1 parla della partita Juve-Genoa, fa vedere il fallo di vucinic e l'episodio nel finale saltando quello su vucinic e pogba. Per finire fanno sentire le dichiarazioni di De Santis PER INTERO, non menzionando nemmeno quelle di Conte.
> ...



A parte la battuta precedente, uno per vivere bene il calcio deve pensare che sia "pulito", altrimenti non se ne esce. Detto questo ci sono dei giornalisti che, effettivamente, trapelano più di qualche simpatia. Mauro, ad esempio, anche perchè è anti-Berlusconiano (candidato ed eletto per l'Ulivo nel 1996), ce l'ha palesemente col Milan. Non per questo però dico che Sky è contro il Milan (e nemmeno per il dualismo Murdoch-Berlusconi). Sennò ti cito l'anno scorso quando, dopo un rigore palese per il Milan, Paparesta cercava affannosamente di dire che il fallo l'aveva fatto Pato.


----------



## mister51 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Perché mi sembra improbabile che un allenatore vada a riportare falsità davanti ai media riguardo a quello che ha sentito dire 10 minuti prima. Mi sembra molto più assurdo che Conte abbia mentito.
> 
> In ogni caso come puoi considerare "clamoroso" il rigore non dato per il fallo di vucinic? Non è che è tutto clamoroso quando si tratta della juve, vero? No perché ci stava un rigore altrattanto "clamoroso" su vucinic che viene trattenuto e su pogba che viene atterrato.
> Poi beh fallo di mano dell'ultimo minuto allora non sarebbe clamoroso, ma qualcosa di più.
> ...



scusa ma con tutto il risèetto delle tue tesi........................
Che fine ha fatto la squadra invincibile? quelli che hanno una rosa altamente qualitativa? quella che hanno vinto il titolo già nel girone di andata?
Avete (tifosi juventini in generale)coperto di ironia e falsità la Società Milan per il ribaltone, compresi in non rinnovi a 35enni, della campagna acquisti estiva.....................mentre con lo stile di casa Agnelli avete dato il ben servito a Del Piero con mesi di anticipo e con una pomposa conferenza stampa............................e adesso Anelka è un fenomeno?
Cerchiamo di essere un pò equilibrati il Genoa in 10 per mezz' ora non è capitolato questa è la domanda che dovete porvi..................


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> A parte la battuta precedente, uno per vivere bene il calcio deve pensare che sia "pulito", altrimenti non se ne esce. Detto questo ci sono dei giornalisti che, effettivamente, trapelano più di qualche simpatia. Mauro, ad esempio, anche perchè è anti-Berlusconiano (candidato ed eletto per l'Ulivo nel 1996), ce l'ha palesemente col Milan. Non per questo però dico che Sky è contro il Milan (e nemmeno per il dualismo Murdoch-Berlusconi). Sennò ti cito l'anno scorso quando, dopo un rigore palese per il Milan, Paparesta cercava affannosamente di dire che il fallo l'aveva fatto Pato.



Sicuramente le antipatie ce l'hanno un po' tutti, poi c'è chi le fa trapelare chi meno.
Però noi della juve sappiamo che in ogni caso abbiamo sempre TUTTI contro perché l'unico Media a noi vicino è Tuttosport.
Supercoppa con Varriale a fondo campo, ne vogliamo parlare? Rendiamoci un po' conto....
Partite di coppa italia sempre perennemente commentate da antijuventini.
Servizio su Buffon per il rinnovo del contratto, che fanno vedere? Il rigore di manchester e 3 parate della serie B.
Parla Conte degli errori di Genoa su mediaset premium e che video mettono sotto? Il fallo di vucinic.

E posso continuare...


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sicuramente le antipatie ce l'hanno un po' tutti, poi c'è chi le fa trapelare chi meno.
> Però noi della juve sappiamo che in ogni caso abbiamo sempre TUTTI contro perché l'unico Media a noi vicino è Tuttosport.
> Supercoppa con Varriale a fondo campo, ne vogliamo parlare? Rendiamoci un po' conto....
> Partite di coppa italia sempre perennemente commentate da antijuventini.
> ...



Sinceramente parlando, ma se anche fosse, e alcuni esempi che hai citato, tipo Buffon o Varriale a fondo campo, non sono esemplificativi, che ve ne frega? Pensate che avere i giornalisti a favore o contro conti qualcosa nel calciare un pallone in porta? Per dire, a noi tutti i derby li commenta Bergomi, Milan-Roma li commenta Caressa, ma chi se ne frega. O meglio, a me diverte anche, così se vinciamo il derby si sente Bergomi che gonfia un pò...


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sinceramente parlando, ma se anche fosse, e alcuni esempi che hai citato, tipo Buffon o Varriale a fondo campo, non sono esemplificativi, che ve ne frega? Pensate che avere i giornalisti a favore o contro conti qualcosa nel calciare un pallone in porta? Per dire, a noi tutti i derby li commenta Bergomi, Milan-Roma li commenta Caressa, ma chi se ne frega. O meglio, a me diverte anche, così se vinciamo il derby si sente Bergomi che gonfia un pò...




I media orientano l'opinione pubblica.
Se ad esempio durante la supercoppa al posto di Varriale a fare l'ultrà ci fosse stato qualcuno a dire che effettivamente il napoli meritava di finire la partita in 8 nessuno avrebbe parlato di "supercoppa rubbbbata".
http://youtu.be/tngQbkrMbx4


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Piagnone? Ma ti rendi conto che gli è stato detto "NON ME LA SENTO DI DARVI UN RIGORE"?
> Ma ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa, o no? E' normale dire qualcosa del genere?



Il problema non si pone,dal momento che l'intervento di Granqvist NON era da rigore.


----------



## mister51 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se nell'albo d'oro del Campionato la Juve ha 28/30 titoli vuol dire che tutte le polemiche arbitrali....................alla fine sono soo accademia.....................
si va bhe si parla ancora del rigore di Juliano, delle due reti ben oltre la linea non visti (Udinese ed Empoli) o del fuorigico di Turone....ma l'abo d'oro cosa riporta????
Per meditare.........................


----------



## juventino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Sicuramente le antipatie ce l'hanno un po' tutti, poi c'è chi le fa trapelare chi meno.
> Però noi della juve sappiamo che in ogni caso abbiamo sempre TUTTI contro perché l'unico Media a noi vicino è Tuttosport.
> Supercoppa con Varriale a fondo campo, ne vogliamo parlare? Rendiamoci un po' conto....
> Partite di coppa italia sempre perennemente commentate da antijuventini.
> ...




Ti posso fare una domanda?A te che te ne frega?
Cioè sinceramente mi sembra piuttosto infantile e patetico piangere per cose del genere tanto quanto per errori arbitrali (considerando che l'anno scorso uno molto clamoroso ci aiutò a vincere lo scudetto, inutile negarlo). Molto spesso chi tifa Juve si vanta del cosidetto "stile Juventus" quando manco sa cosa sia e cosa voglia dire. Molto spesso chi tifa Juve sfotte ed abborisce le lamentele e i teatrini degli altri dicendo che essi sono totalmente privi di stile e sportività. Poi però quando allenatore e direttore generale della propria squadra si lamentano facendo delle dichiarazioni da squalifica allora hanno ragione. Evviva la coerenza. Se io fossi stato il presidente della Juventus Conte si sarebbe preso una lavata di capo assurda per la pessima figura fatta e la pessima immagine della Juve data. Marmotta poi, già doveva starsi zitto a prescindere perchè è un totale incapace...
Se fosse successo a parti invertite i media ci avrebbero massacrato?E chi se ne importa.
I media riescono ad orientare l'opinione pubblica?Sinceramente a me di ciò che l'opinione pubblica possa pensare me ne importa zero, i fatti poi son altri e chi si affida al suo cervello per pensare non si fa trascinare. 
Io penso sempre che nel dopo-Calciopoli, se ci fossero state le persone giuste, magari si sarebbe potuti tornare ad uno stile che non esiste più almeno dal 1985, ovvero dalla vergogna dell'Heysel, della coppa del sangue, festeggiata senza il minimo rispettodi chi perse la vita in quell'occasione. Ma purtroppo così non è stato e adesso preferiamo far cosi, ovvero unirci alle pagliacciate degli altri.


----------



## mister51 (28 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ti posso fare una domanda?A te che te ne frega?
> Cioè sinceramente mi sembra piuttosto infantile e patetico piangere per cose del genere tanto quanto per errori arbitrali (considerando che l'anno scorso uno molto clamoroso ci aiutò a vincere lo scudetto, inutile negarlo). Molto spesso chi tifa Juve si vanta del cosidetto "stile Juventus" quando manco sa cosa sia e cosa voglia dire. Molto spesso chi tifa Juve sfotte ed abborisce le lamentele e i teatrini degli altri dicendo che essi sono totalmente privi di stile e sportività. Poi però quando allenatore e direttore generale della propria squadra si lamentano facendo delle dichiarazioni da squalifica allora hanno ragione. Evviva la coerenza. Se io fossi stato il presidente della Juventus Conte si sarebbe preso una lavata di capo assurda per la pessima figura fatta e la pessima immagine della Juve data. Marmotta poi, già doveva starsi zitto a prescindere perchè è un totale incapace...
> Se fosse successo a parti invertite i media ci avrebbero massacrato?E chi se ne importa.
> I media riescono ad orientare l'opinione pubblica?Sinceramente a me di ciò che l'opinione pubblica possa pensare me ne importa zero, i fatti poi son altri e chi si affida al suo cervello per pensare non si fa trascinare.
> Io penso sempre che nel dopo-Calciopoli, se ci fossero state le persone giuste, magari si sarebbe potuti tornare ad uno stile che non esiste più almeno dal 1985, ovvero dalla vergogna dell'Heysel, della coppa del sangue, festeggiata senza il minimo rispettodi chi perse la vita in quell'occasione. Ma purtroppo così non è stato e adesso preferiamo far cosi, ovvero unirci alle pagliacciate degli altri.



ti faccio i miei SINCERI complimenti per la tua sportività.
Per esempio a me diede molto fastidio la sceneggiata di Galliani nell'intervallo del famoso Milan-Juve.
Come mi fece vergognare il caso Marsiglia e la famosa partita con l'Atalanta di Coppa Italia.

In generale ascolto le interviste del dopo partite ...................perchè poche volte sia da parte della stampa, sia da parte dei tecnici, si parla poco di calcio "giocato" e quando succede sono quasi sempre le solite "banalità"......................


----------



## Prinz (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Prima della partita con il milan dell'anno scorso avete ricevuto 6 rigori per simulazione e alla juve avevano ladrato un sacco di partite, e mi vieni a dire che si misero a piangere per tutelarsi? Ma per favore, non ci davano un rigore nemmeno se ci sparavano in area!
> Che in tutto ciò sbagliarono con Muntari e il secondo tempo la direzione arbitrale fu tutta a favore del milan, tant'è che annullarono un gol regolarissimo a Matri e convalidarano il secondo solo perché non si poteva proprio annullare.
> Il fatto è che non puoi capire cosa significa avere tutti i media contro e non sai cosa comporta.
> Comunque già il fatto che reputi l'errore di Catania come un errore condizionato dal fatto che i giocatori della juve si fossero avvicinati al guardalinee ti qualifica come tifoso estremista e certamente lontano dall'imparzialità.
> ...



Conte, bocca della verità, ma LOL. Tu ragazzo mio devi farti vedere da uno bravo


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il rigore di Pogba lo hanno visto solo a Torino dove vedono 3 rigori, 30 scudetti... Toglietevi gli occhiali 3D!


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Conte, bocca della verità, ma LOL. Tu ragazzo mio devi farti vedere da uno bravo



Seguiamo la tua "logica", è più credibile pensare che Conte si sia inventato tutto per convenienza?


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se Conte è la bocca della verità, il wrestling di Smackdown è tutta realtà


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Se Conte è la bocca della verità, il wrestling di Smackdown è tutta realtà



Da cosa deriva la tua convinzione che Conte sia un bugiardo?


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Da cosa deriva la tua convinzione che Conte sia un bugiardo?



"Conte, lei ha mai fatto uso di sostanze dopanti?" "No, mai."

Basta e avanza, gobbo.


Pongo la domanda al contrario: da cosa deriva la tua convinzione che Conte POSSA ESSERE (e non sia) la bocca della verità, gobbo?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma, alla fine di tutto, alla fine di frasi di Conte che sono, per l'appunto, di Conte; alla fine della mezza rissa, di Chiellini che scende dagli spalti, dei diverbi coi moviolisti, dei comploddi, di un campionato che è già finito da mesi e dei piagnistei....

....alla fine tutto sto casino per un rigore che non c'è e per un episodio che "pareggerebbe" un primo rigore non dato contro la juve?


Ma solo io trovo fuori da qualsivoglia logica tutto ciò?

- - - Updated - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> "Conte, lei ha mai fatto uso di sostanze dopanti?" "No, mai."
> 
> Basta e avanza, gobbo.



Oddio non sai cosa hai scatenato....sto topic si chiude a pagina 400....


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Che dio ce ne scampi, Morto 

Comunque non sei l'unico, penso che tutti, tranne i gobbi coi paraocchi la pensano in questo modo.


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> "Conte, lei ha mai fatto uso di sostanze dopanti?" "No, mai."
> 
> Basta e avanza, gobbo.
> 
> ...



Vabbè lasciamo stare che è meglio guarda, come vedi sei privo di argomentazioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma, alla fine di tutto, alla fine di frasi di Conte che sono, per l'appunto, di Conte; alla fine della mezza rissa, di Chiellini che scende dagli spalti, dei diverbi coi moviolisti, dei comploddi, di un campionato che è già finito da mesi e dei piagnistei....
> 
> ....alla fine tutto sto casino per un rigore che non c'è e per un episodio che "pareggerebbe" un primo rigore non dato contro la juve?
> 
> ...



C'è un rigore nettissimo su vucinic ed un altro su pogba, infine al 94esimo non ti danno un rigore sacrosanto.
Perché di rigore sacrosanto di parla, l'uscita è scomposta, le braccia sono alte e larghe facendo volume. 
Tutto ciò dopo che vieni danneggiato continuamente dalla partita contro il Milan (rigore inesistente di isla).
La logica c'è, è anche evidente.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] , [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] e [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] non esagerate o il topic chiude subito.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Vabbè lasciamo stare che è meglio guarda, come vedi sei privo di argomentazioni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Che ti devo dire, hai ragione.

- - - Updated - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION] , [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION] e [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] non esagerate o il topic chiude subito.



Ellapeppa e che ho detto mai?


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Un pò di polemica ogni campionato è normale trovarla,poi a maggio 2013 quando i gobbi festeggieranno lo scudetto numero 41 nessuno di loro si ricorderà di questa partita.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che ti devo dire, hai ragione.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Non serve a nulla alimentare polemiche con gli altri utenti con frasi tipo: "Oddio non sai cosa hai scatenato....sto topic si chiude a pagina 400...." nel topic su Juventus-Genoa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> C'è un rigore nettissimo su vucinic ed un altro su pogba, *infine al 94esimo non ti danno un rigore sacrosanto.
> Perché di rigore sacrosanto di parla*, l'uscita è scomposta, le braccia sono alte e larghe facendo volume.
> Tutto ciò dopo che vieni danneggiato continuamente dalla partita contro il Milan (rigore inesistente di isla).
> La logica c'è, è anche evidente.



Falso.Non è una regola scritta,ma è ormai da un po' di stagioni che la direttiva è quella di non fischiare se la palla tocca prima una parte "legale" del corpo per poi rimbalzare sulla mano.Inoltre il movimento delle braccia è assolutamente congruo al movimento di Granqvist,ovvero un intervento alla disperata.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non serve a nulla alimentare polemiche con gli altri utenti con frasi tipo: "Oddio non sai cosa hai scatenato....sto topic si chiude a pagina 400...." nel topic su Juventus-Genoa.



Eddai mi sembra, onestamente, di non aver fomentato alcunchè, al massimo ho stemperato


----------



## Tom! (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Falso.Non è una regola scritta,ma è ormai da un po' di stagioni che la direttiva è quella di non fischiare se la palla tocca prima una parte "legale" del corpo per poi rimbalzare sulla mano.Inoltre il movimento delle braccia è assolutamente congruo al movimento di Granqvist,ovvero un intervento alla disperata.



Una cosa se la palla va sulle braccia che sono vicine al corpo, un'altra se le braccia sono in aria e assolutamente scomposte. In più c'era Vucinic solo dietro.
Come non si può dare un rigore del genere? Ah vabbè...l'arbitro non se la sentiva, che alla fine lo capisco pure perché non sarebbe più potuto tornare a casa sua per il prossimo paio di anni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Eddai mi sembra, onestamente, di non aver fomentato alcunchè, al massimo ho stemperato



Meglio prevenire. Comunque buon proseguimento.


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tranqui Blu, non abbiamo cattive intenzioni 

Ragà è inutile rispondere, loro sono sinceri, bravi e sono la bocca della verità.
Noi brutti, cattivi, e non abbiamo argomentazioni.

Il mondo è piatto e quadrato e nell'acqua per bollire la pasta ci va lo zucchero. Torna tutto


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Una cosa se la palla va sulle braccia che sono vicine al corpo, un'altra se le braccia sono in aria e assolutamente scomposte.



Il problema è che per te sono rigori ugualmente Vucinic che volontariamente la prende di mano e Granqvist che è semplicemente sfortunato. Il braccio è alto? Sì, ma non è con quello che colpisce. Lui non cerca di "murare", è solo slanciato in avanti per prendere la palla di piede, e cerca di ricomporsi come può dopo il tocco. E' abbastanza evidente che fa di tutto per spostare le braccia, in quella frazione di secondo. Semplicemente non ce la fa, ma ci vuol anche un'etica nel fischiare. Per me, quello di Granqvist può essere rigore nel momento in cui quel tocco di mano sbarra la strada ad un tiro nello specchio. Altrimenti mettere sullo stesso piano quel mano e quello di Vucinic è semplicemente fazioso.

- - - Updated - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meglio prevenire. Comunque buon proseguimento.



 Roger


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Tranqui Blu, non abbiamo cattive intenzioni
> 
> Ragà è inutile rispondere, loro sono sinceri, bravi e sono la bocca della verità.
> Noi brutti, cattivi, e non abbiamo argomentazioni.
> ...



Grazie [MENTION=188]Canonista[/MENTION], buon proseguimento nella discussione con gli amici non milanisti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Una cosa se la palla va sulle braccia che sono vicine al corpo, un'altra se le braccia sono in aria e assolutamente scomposte. In più c'era Vucinic solo dietro.
> Come non si può dare un rigore del genere? Ah vabbè...l'arbitro non se la sentiva, che alla fine lo capisco pure perché non sarebbe più potuto tornare a casa sua per il prossimo paio di anni.



Ripeto,le braccia saranno scomposte quanto vuoi,ma il loro movimento è assolutamente congruo a quello del corpo,pertanto si tratta di involontarietà SOLARE.Il fatto che ci fosse Vucinic dietro non vuol dire assolutamente nulla.A proposito di Vucinic,il suo sì che è un intervento scomposto e chiaramente volontario.
Per quanto riguarda l'ultima frase,perchè avrebbe dovuto aver paura di dare un rigore sacrosanto (cit.) ?


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Peraltro, aspetto con ansia le sanzioni da parte delle autorità competenti, perchè catania ha creato un precedente pericolosissimo.

Ricordo ancora un deferimento di Kaladze per aver definito, pacatamente, davanti ai microfoni l'arbitro di Juve Milan "scarso".


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> perchè avrebbe dovuto aver paura di dare un rigore sacrosanto (cit.) ?



Perché noi siamo la mafia, mai mettersi contro la mafia! 
Lo dice anche il tipo beccato dalla pagina fb IOIMDM


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Peraltro, aspetto con ansia le sanzioni da parte delle autorità competenti, perchè catania ha creato un precedente pericolosissimo.
> 
> Ricordo ancora un deferimento di Kaladze per aver definito, pacatamente, davanti ai microfoni l'arbitro di Juve Milan "scarso".



In realtà era Farina,che aveva arbitrato Torino-Milan 1-1,con rigore dato simile a quello contestato a Granqvist 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Perché noi siamo la mafia, mai mettersi contro la mafia!
> Lo dice anche il tipo beccato dalla pagina fb IOIMDM



Andonio Gonde innoggendde,Galliani mafiosoooo!!11!!1!!11


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> In realtà era Farina,che aveva arbitrato Torino-Milan 1-1,con rigore dato simile a quello contestato a Granqvist
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma no era dopo quello juve milan in cui venne sotterrato in area, tra le tante.

O sbaglio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma no era dopo quello juve milan in cui venne sotterrato in area, tra le tante.
> 
> O sbaglio?



Nono,era col Toro,ho controllato.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Era Torino-Milan,ma finì 2-2.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ah in tal caso chiedo venia . L'età che avanza....


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

intanto Conte prende 2 giornate di squalifica


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale: Due turni a Conte e Bonucci,uno a Chiellini ed inibizione fino al 18/02 per Marmotta.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Signori, ma aldilà di tutto, se era rigore, se non era rigore, chi se ne frega. è il comportamento della società Juve ad essere realmente fuori dalle righe, meritevole di sanzioni. Un circo alimentato da tutti che non fa ridere.


----------

